

Websites are clients, too - msingleton
http://engineering.foursquare.com/2011/12/08/web-sites-are-clients-too/
The site redesign and recently launched website features like the homepage map, lists, and notifications, have brought them closer together. With these features we’ve begun consuming our own public APIs, via JavaScript, directly from the website.
======
eugenejen
Glad I am not the only one who exploits similar solution to solve problem for
mobile/ajax on server side!

One question here is for generating search engine friendly web pages without
javascript, do you guys use server side requests internally to api to get
data?

------
o1iver
This has been discussed so many times now! It's not news! In a world where
content is consumed on different devices with different "views" I think this
is a necessity.

